#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Μεταφορά περαιωμένης υπαγωγής στον Ν.4178/13

## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

καλησπέρα,
  μήπως ξέρει κανείς τι γίνεται σε περίπτωση που μεταφέρουμε μια περαιωμένη υπαγωγή από το 4014
 (εξοφλημένο πρόστιμο και κατατεθειμένα σχέδια) στο 4178 και σταματήσουμε εκεί ? 

  δηλαδή δεν πληρώσουμε το τέλος υπαγωγής υπέρ ΤΕΕ και ο πελάτης δεν θελήσει να κάνει τίποτα παραπέρα 
  θα έχει καθόλου επιπτώσεις ?

----------


## NIKOS_M

Με την μεταφορά της δήλωσης στον 4178, η κατάστασή της αλλάζει αυτομάτως από το σύστημα σε Αρχική Υποβολή. Όπερ σημαίνει πως μέχρι να πληρωθεί το νέο (αν προκύπτει) παράβολο ΚΑΙ η εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ, η κατάστασή της παραμένει σε αρχική υποβολή. Σε αυτή την κατάσταση (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) δεν γίνεται καμία μεταφορά των ήδη υποβληθέντων στοιχείων στον 4178 μέχρι να πληρωθεί η εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ. Και προφανώς, δεν μπορείς να πάρεις βεβαίωση περαίωσης.

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

δηλαδη εαν δεν χρειαστεί νεα βεβαίωση για τις παραβάσεις (υπάρχει η παλαια βεβαίωση του 4014 ) δεν θα έχει κανένα πρόβλημα και μετα τον φεβ. 2015 που λήγει ο νόμος.
και θα θεωρηθει ότι δεν έχει μεταφερθεί ποτέ στο 4178.
και σε περίπτωση μεταβίβασης ή πώλησης του ακινήτου η βεβαίωση του μηχανικού θα λεει οτι έχει τακτοποιηθει με τον 4014 ή δεν γίνεται?

----------


## NIKOS_M

Σε περίπτωση μεταβίβασης, ισχύει αυτό που λέει η Υ.Α 2254/5-9-13 (ΦΕΚ 2184/Β) άρθρο 4 §8α:




> Μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση της ηλεκτρονικής διαδικασίας μεταφοράς των  στοιχείων των δηλώσεων οι δικαιοπραξίες που πραγματοποιούνται σε ακίνητα  που έχουν δηλωθεί σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Ν. 4014/2011  πραγματοποιούνται με έκδοση βεβαίωσης σύμφωνα με τα αναφερόμενα στην  παρούσα και συνοδεύονται από την πράξη υπαγωγής όπως αυτή εκδίδεται  σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του  Ν. 4014/2011. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση, με ευθύνη του ιδιοκτήτη  και του μηχανικού που συνέταξε την ανωτέρω βεβαίωση του Ν. 4178/2013 τα  στοιχεία της πράξης υπαγωγής του Ν. 4014/2011 καταχωρούνται υποχρεωτικά  εντός 60 ημερών από την ημερομηνία έκδοσης της παρούσας, στις διατάξεις  του Ν. 4178/2013 και εκδίδονται νέες πράξεις κατά τις διατάξεις του Ν.  4178/2013

----------

ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ

----------

